# Message Boards For Young Women



## TaylorOtwell (Aug 26, 2010)

My wife recently launched an online forum for young Christian women (15+ years old). There are various forums for a variety of Titus 2 type topics. If you know anyone who would be interested, please pass it along! 

Young Sisters In Spirit &bull; Index page


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 27, 2010)

I will let my daughter know.


----------

